# How much is this worth?



## huntfourfun (Sep 8, 2011)

Remington 700 ADL-LS .270 Winchester, Flawless laminated stock, checkered w/cheekpiece, blued barrel & reciever,polished bolt, Redfield 2x7 Revolution scope made in USA by Leupold, NEW. Padded sling w/qd swivels, blued steel mounts and rings

Brand New.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## germag (Sep 8, 2011)

If it's ever been transferred from a dealer to an individual, it can't be called "new". It's a used ADL. I wouldn't pay more than $250 to $275 for the whole "shootin' match". You can get them on sale for $399 with a synthetic stock. When I buy rifles like that, unless it's something a little higher-end like a Zeiss Conquest, Leupold VXIII or Nikon Monarch, or better, I don't pay for scopes that are mounted on them and then I won't pay more than 50 cents on the dollar against Cameraland NY's new price. If the seller thinks it's worth more than that, he can keep the scope and sell it separately....or I can just move on and look for another one.


----------



## huntfourfun (Sep 8, 2011)

germag said:


> If it's ever been transferred from a dealer to an individual, it can't be called "new". It's a used ADL. I wouldn't pay more than $250 to $275 for the whole "shootin' match". You can get them on sale for $399 with a synthetic stock. When I buy rifles like that, unless it's something a little higher-end like a Zeiss Conquest, Leupold VXIII or Nikon Monarch, or better, I don't pay for scopes that are mounted on them and then I won't pay more than 50 cents on the dollar against Cameraland NY's new price. If the seller thinks it's worth more than that, he can keep the scope and sell it separately....or I can just move on and look for another one.



Thanks!  He was asking $600 for it.


----------



## MTMiller (Sep 8, 2011)

This is a limited production rifle that is somewhat difficult to find in mint condition.  They stopped making them (700 ADL-LS) around 17 years ago.  I would be willing to pay $500 for it if I was in the market for one and feel really good about it.  I also don't believe $600 is a bad deal if the scope is new.

You can't compare this rifle to the newer $400 ones with a laminated stock.  There is no comparison in quality and craftsmanship IMO.

The MSRP on that rifle back in 1994 was around $850 if I remember correctly. No way has it lost $500 in value.


----------



## germag (Sep 8, 2011)

According to Blue Book, the last MSRP was $580. It was actually D/C'ed in 2005. The 100% value is listed at $475 (new, unfired, untransferred), the 98% value is listed at $375,  and the 95% value is $295.

A BDL LS is worth a little more, but this is an ADL.


----------



## MTMiller (Sep 8, 2011)

germag said:


> According to Blue Book, the last MSRP was $580. It was actually D/C'ed in 2005. The 100% value is listed at $475 (new, unfired, untransferred), the 98% value is listed at $375,  and the 95% value is $295.
> 
> A BDL LS is worth a little more, but this is an ADL.



I'm not sure about that.  Reminton's Website (http://www.remington.com/products/archived/centerfire/bolt-action/model-700.aspx) says the Model 700 ADL-LS was manufactured from 1988-1993).  The ADL (without laminated stock) was manufactured until 2004.  The laminated stock is what makes it unique.  It was a special run.

Again this (700 ADL-LS) is a hard rifle to find.  I still think the price is good at $600.  Look around and see how many of them you see.  Look at gunbroker, guns america, etc.  There are not many out there especially in like new condition.

Here is a comparable listing, the guy wants $750 for the rifle or $850 for rifle+scope. http://elpasoguntrader.com/ads/remington-model-700-adl-ls-in-270-caliber/

If you don't buy it please PM me his contact information.  I wouldn't mind adding another 700 to the collection if the price is right.


----------



## germag (Sep 8, 2011)

Maybe so....I go by Blue Book. I wouldn't pay that for it, but if someone else wants to, more power to 'em.


----------



## aligator (Sep 8, 2011)

Please excuse me, I do not mean to hi-jack this thread. Where can I find the "blue book" that was mentioned.  I have a 1963 Rem. BDL 30-06 in like new condition. When I got the BDL there was also an ADL model.


----------



## safebuilder (Sep 8, 2011)

You can buy on line at gun broker or Amazon. The Blue Book Of Gun Values is the correct title


----------



## safebuilder (Sep 8, 2011)

Also with the wild fluctuations in gun prices and the economy the blue book is just a good reference point. In the end a gun being sold is worth what some one else is willing to pay


----------



## germag (Sep 8, 2011)

aligator said:


> Please excuse me, I do not mean to hi-jack this thread. Where can I find the "blue book" that was mentioned.  I have a 1963 Rem. BDL 30-06 in like new condition. When I got the BDL there was also an ADL model.



Yep. It's the Blue Book of Gun Values. I have an online subscription, but you can get it on CDrom or in hard copy also. The link is:

https://store.bluebookinc.com/Home/Default.aspx


----------



## aligator (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks For the information.


----------

